

For Sale: 50,000 Bitcoins (DPR February Auction) - mrb
http://www.usmarshals.gov/assets/2015/dpr-february-auction/

======
ada1981
Curious how long you have to wait to take ownership of the bit coins after the
sale. Also, why wouldn't the gov just sell these via an exchange directly?

~~~
syntheticcdo
The government needs to run clean, standardized auctions on seized property to
make sure the entire thing is impartial. What if these weren't bitcoins but
instead cars? A government official could sell them to his brother at "a fair
price" aka 1000s under market.

------
jason_slack
So at the price I just looked up that is about 11.7 million dollars.

1 Bitcoin equals = 234.62 US Dollar 50,000 * 234.62 = 11,731,000.00 Dollars.

